# My husky is so picky!



## saintnoel (Mar 11, 2009)

She was on Natural Balance for a month then one day stopped eating it. i got scared and fed her some chicken and she ate it up as well as her treats. I did a taste test with several premium brands of dog food such as, Wellness, Wellness CORE, EVO, Innova, Instinct, Prairie, Eagle pack, Blue Buffalo and Solid Gold. 

It turns out that she will only eat EVO and that's it, any other brand, she just goes back to playing. Also she can go a day without eating and be fine then eat again, she doesn't eat much. I read that huskies have a very efficient metabolism so maybe that's it.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

My Husky is also a picky eater. 

I feed him Blue Buffalo Dry Food -- I rotate between Chicken, Lamb & Fish -- 1/2 Cup in the morning & 1 Cup at night along with 1 Cup of Boiled/Baked Chicken or Pot Roast/Beef Stew.

If we have an active morning, he will eat his food in the morning -- if not an active morning it will lay there all day.

Nighttime he will eat his Chicken or Beef first -- and then go back later and eat his dry food..

.....and some days he will only nibble!

I've read that Huskies do not require alot of food -- so I don't worry on the days that he nibbles -- if it would go on for more than one day -- then I would start to worry.....but it never has.


----------



## PureMutt (Feb 6, 2009)

My dog is also extremely picky. But I just add 2 tablespoons of Before Grain Beef Tripe (or any canned green tripe) and she gobbles it right up. It has a very strong scent, but dogs love it. Plus, green tripe has tons of nutrients like enzymes, fatty acids to name a couple.


----------



## Dunixi (Mar 16, 2009)

My husky is the same way. Some days he'll eat all his breakfast and dinner right up...and others he will barely eat at all. And then there are the days when he gets brave, goes up stairs and empties the cat feeder into his tummy....


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

My husky is an oddball, he loves to eat.
He will steal other's dogs food.


----------



## HuskyLuv (May 16, 2008)

That's actually pretty common for huskies. They are very efficient at utilizing nutrients from food and eat a lot less than many other similarly sized dogs. Many huskies, although offered food daily, will only eat every other day or so. Mine will also just randomly skip meals sometimes or sometimes he just won't finish everything in his bowl. Mine is certainly not a glutton and generally only eats what he needs, as do plenty of other huskies. As long as she's healthy and active then I wouldn't be concerned.  And I feed both my dogs Evo as well.


----------

